# Heart cath code sheet 2013



## staticsis2

Hello coders,

New to Cardiology here, does anyone have a Cardiology Code sheet they would share with our office that would make it easier for charging cath's at the hospital including modifers etc.  

I watched a video from Codingcertification.org / love the instructor however am unable to reach her for a copy of her Charge sheet she teaches with and probably sells.  If anyone has something they could share it would be greatly appreciated.  

Or if you know where I can obtain one I would appreciate that as well.  

Please email if you do to me at dar2@ymail.com


----------



## khesselb

*Did you receive a sheet?*

Did you receive the sheet you were requesting. I am running into denials from medicare on all of my stenting codes and if you have this sheet, I would so be indebt to you if you could email it to me at khesselb@yahoo.com

Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## staticsis2

*Charge Sheet Heart Cath's*

No I am sorry I have sent so many requests and no one seems to respond.  I know there is one out there somewhere that we can use.  If you manage to get ahold of one let me know please.  The Sheet from the instructor Laureen on codingcertification.org is a great tool however no one calls or responds back by email.

I have also tried putting a link out here for members to assist and direct me in finding a Cath Charge Sheet and nothing yet. lol

Ugh,,, it would make my world easier until I can create my own.. Right now working two jobs I don't have that time.  Lets keep each other informed.


----------



## Twixle2002

Are you looking for something that explains each cath code a little more?  I am uncertain of what exactly it is you are looking for.  I have a book from Lauren and I will see if it has a cath code charge sheet in it.


----------



## khines80

*2013 Coronay Diagnostic Coding Sheet*

Is this the information you are looking for or helpful in any way? 

DIAGNOSTIC (NonCongenita l)

Right heart catheterization, including measurements when performed 93451
Left heart catheterization, including left ventriculography when performed 93452
Combined left and right heart catheterization including left ventriculography when performed 93453
Coronary angiography only, without left or right heart catheterization 93454
Coronary angiography without left or right heart cath, with angiography of bypass graft(s) 93455
Coronary angiography with right heart cath 93456
Coronary angiography with angiography of bypass graft(s) and right heart cath 93457
Coronary angiography with left heart cath, including left ventriculography when performed 93458
Coronary angiography with left heart cath with angiography of bypass graft(s) including left ventriculography when performed 93459
Coronary angiography with left and right heart cath, including left ventriculography when performed 93460
Coronary angiography with left and right heart cath, with angiography of bypass graft(s) including left ventriculography when performed 93461


DIAGNOSTIC (Congenita l)

Right heart catheterization, for congenital cardiac anomalies 93530
Combined right heart catheterization and retrograde left heart catheterization, for congenital cardiac anomalies 93531
Combined right heart catheterization and transseptal left heart catheterization through intact septum with orwithout retrograde left heart catheterization, for congenital cardiac anomalies 93532
Combined right heart catheterization and transseptal left heart catheterization through existing septal opening, with or without retrograde left heart catheterization, for congenital cardiac anomalies 93533
Injection procedure, including S&I, for selective coronary angiography during congenital heart cath 93563 (+)
Injection procedure, including S&I, for selective angiography of venous or arterial bypass graft(s) during congenital cath 93564 (+)
Injection procedure, including S&I, for selective left ventricular or left atrial angiography during congenital heart cath 93565 (+)


----------



## khesselb

*Thank You*

Do you have any information on what modifiers to use, when and for whom? I have been getting denials from Medicare on my stenting codes.
Modifiers, modifiers, modifiers.......always something!!!

I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Twixle2002

LM - Left Main Coronary Artery
LD - Left Anterior Descending Artery
LC - Left Circumflex Artery
RC - Right Coronary Artery
RI - Ramus Intermedius

Hope this helps


----------



## CHRISTIEOJI

*2013 cath billing sheet*

I emailed a sample of 2013 cath billing slip to you. I hope you find it helpful.


----------



## rhondagranja

I teach coding & billing for Cardio.  I have cheat that I can share upon request.  

Just send me an email. 

-Rhonda


----------



## Twixle2002

Rhonda, Can you email me a copy to leahs.rao@gmail.com.

Thank you...
Leah


----------



## Cyndi113

Medicare is not recognizing the LD, etc modifiers, right now. If you are receiving denials, you need to take them off and rebill. I've contacted our provider rep at Noridian and she didn't know there was a problem. Not sure what the fix is.


----------



## mbgg

Rhonda, will you please email me a copy also, mgrist@cooperclinic.com.  Need all the help I can get. Thanks
Michelle


----------



## efuhrmann

Rhonda,
Please email me a copy.  Tanks.  lfuhrmann@longmontclinic.com


----------



## thetru

*Cheat Sheet*

Rhonda can you please email me the cheat sheet to 

theresatrussell@sbcglobal.net

Thank you so much!


----------



## hcg

Hi Rhonda,

Can you also email me a copy of it,  zdiah75@gmail.com

I do appreciate for sharing it.

Thank you.

Haidee


----------



## TWilliam2019

*Cardio sheet*

May I get a copy also kashyatt@aol.com


----------



## lwilkins

Rhonda,
Please email me a copy of the cheat sheet also. my email is Lynne.Wilkins@sjrmc.org 
Thank you in advance,
Lynne W.


----------



## manda12

Rhonda can i get a copy of this too please. thank you. asolomon@firstcoastcardio.com


----------



## lclemen

Rhonda can you send me a copy as well?  Here is my email  lclemen@mahealthcare.com   Thanks.  Lisa


----------



## bdempsey

Rhonda - Can you email me a copy? bdempsey@hapusa.com

Thanks!

Barb


----------



## cmcercone

*Cardiology Coding Sheet*

I also would like a copy of this info.
Thanks

cmcercone@thehealthplan.com


----------



## Twixle2002

Rhonda,

Can you send me a copy as well?

Leahs.rao@gmail.com

Thank you,
Leah


----------



## jmhohman

Good morning Rhonda,
Would you please email me a copy too it will be greatly apreciated
Thanks a bunch
jmash1967@cox.net


----------



## bennieyoung

Rhonda could you email me a copy at bennieyoung@hotmail.com?  I would very much appreciate it!


----------



## medihedgie

Rhonda, I'd be very appreciative if you could e-mail the cheat sheet you use to medihedgie@yahoo.com. Please and thank you very much.


----------



## ilovemyboys777@yahoo.com

Rhonda....do have any for pacemaker and ICD?  If so please email to ilovemyboys777@yahoo.com

Thank you, 
April


----------



## lynmitch

*Cardiology sheet*

Hello, Can you send us a copy of this sheet also.

thank you so much
lmitchell@ttlc.net


----------



## lynmitch

could I get a copy please

thank you lmitchell@ttlc.net


----------



## decus1956

Rhonda,

Can you email me a copy to codebillcoll_shc@live.com


----------



## binta33

rhondagranja said:


> I teach coding & billing for Cardio.  I have cheat that I can share upon request.
> 
> Just send me an email.
> 
> -Rhonda



Rhonda studying for CPC. would the sheet be helpful for me as i am studying card caths. if so, can you emailed it to me at bcampb2000@gmail.com
Thanks


----------



## DORAZIO73

Rhonda,
Could you please send to me as well dorazio73@aol.com
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bfsqs2

Rhonda, 
Can you send me a copy also? My e-mail bfsnyder@msn.com

Thanks,


----------



## Marybeth

Rhonda
I would also love a copy of your cheat sheet - marybeth.horne@hcahealthcare.com


----------



## csmitchell44

*LHC procedure or surgery?*

When it's proper to bill an E/M code the same day as a Left Heart Cath, which modifier is correct? 25 or 57?  I just received a call from a fellow cardiology coder and she has been told to use 25 because a LHC is not a surgery.

Cynthia


----------



## Jess1125

csmitchell44 said:


> When it's proper to bill an E/M code the same day as a Left Heart Cath, which modifier is correct? 25 or 57?  I just received a call from a fellow cardiology coder and she has been told to use 25 because a LHC is not a surgery.
> 
> Cynthia



Modifier -25 because cardiac caths/stents have a zero day global. 

-57 modifier is reserved for those surgeries with a 90 day global period. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## JuSteele

rhondagranja said:


> I teach coding & billing for Cardio.  I have cheat that I can share upon request.
> 
> Just send me an email.
> 
> -Rhonda


Rhonda, I teach coding as well and cringe every time we are to the cardio section. Could you email me a copy? Any help is greatly appreciated!!!     jsteele@mlatc.edu


----------



## hillard90

Rhonda, I just started cardiac coding at job. 
Will you send me the cheat sheet also? jshill6890@yahoo.com

Thank you!
Sue


----------



## dcrider

Rhonda

Can you email me one also? dcrider@physourcesolutions.com

Thanks


----------



## vsmith

CHRISTIEOJI said:


> I emailed a sample of 2013 cath billing slip to you. I hope you find it helpful.


can you email me a copy thanks Vicki cpc   email vsmith25@roadrunner.com


----------



## cyndiann

Rhonda,

Can you please email me a copy of your cheat.  I would be eternally grateful.
cynthia.cooke@dhcmak.com.

Thank you
AlaskaCPC


----------



## AB87

Please send one for me too! rrandolph94@yahoo.com


----------



## 9269heather

Rhonda can you email me a copy to heather.dick@mmsm.com
Thank You 
Heather


----------



## Twixle2002

Rhonda,

Can you send me a copy please... leahs.rao@gmail.com


----------



## vsmith

Can you email your cheat sheet to me . vsmith25@roadrunner.com thanks


----------



## Goyard71

*heart cath code sheet 2013*



rhondagranja said:


> I teach coding & billing for Cardio.  I have cheat that I can share upon request.
> 
> Just send me an email.
> 
> -Rhonda




Hello Rhonda,

Can I request for a heart cath code sheet,please. 
Please send to kvicente@socalheart.com.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## rungemuma

*cheat sheet*

I would love a copy of your cheat sheet.  rungemuma@yahoo.com
Thanks so much
Lori Runge


----------



## sherry hughes

*cardio codes*



rhondagranja said:


> I teach coding & billing for Cardio.  I have cheat that I can share upon request.
> 
> Just send me an email.
> 
> -Rhonda



My name is Christal and I work for a cardiologist in Las Vegas can you please forward your cheat sheet that you have for the new cardiology cpt codes, it would be very helpful. My email is CHRISTALH @LV-RAD.COM.

Thanks

Christal /Sherry


----------



## DKNAPP

Rhonda, just read your note and was wondering if you could also send me a copy of your cheat sheet?  dani.knapp@carondelet.org   Thank you.


----------



## samsaldukas@aol.com

If you also have a copy of the sheet I'd love to see it too  Thanks Sam


----------



## vdhariwal

Hi Rhonda,

I am new to cardio coding, I would really appreciate if you could share your cheat sheet with me that would really help me 

Thanks in Advance!
Vibha


----------



## gjja

Hi Rhonda,  
I am new to the Cardio billing world and would love any tools you may have to assist me. My email is gjjaaron@juno.com. I am coding pacemakers/caths so far. 2013 seems to have many changes. Any cheat sheets you have would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
Judy


----------



## Jennarw

Rhonda,
i am just starting out in cardio and would love to have a copy of your cheat sheet, 
jennarae80@gmail.com

thank you!
Jenna


----------



## Sandeestratton

*new to billing cardiology!!!*

Hi Rhonda,
can you email me a copy too?

Sandee
South Shore Cardiology


----------



## Sandeestratton

*2013 Cath Billing Sheet*

Hi Rhonda,
Can you email me a copy too?
and any info on PQRS for Cardio would be greatly appreciated!!!
sandee

claimnet@comcast.net

Thank you


----------



## mdbillingca

Rhonda,
I am new to Cardio also and would be very thankful if you would share any cheat sheets you have available. My email is mdbillingca@yahoo.com.  Thank you in advanced. 
Melody


----------



## lynbanks

*Cardiology coding sheet*

Can someone send this sheet to me as well.  lbanks60@cox.net
Thanks!


----------



## magmae

*cath sheet*

can someone plz email me a copy at kbailey14@nycap.rr.com

thanks


----------



## Cindy Whitt

Rhonda, will you send me the cheat sheet you have for 2013 for Cardio billing as well.  I am also new to Cardio coding and any information you can share would be appreciated.  I am trying to code a left heart cath with grafts and ventriculargram.  My email is cindyw@alhnet.org.  Thank you.
Cindy


----------



## kapolzon

Rhonda,  I'm a new cardiologist coder also...can you email the cheat sheet??  kerri.apolzon@gmail.com  Thanks.


----------



## d2005wick

Cardiac Cath's done in the Hospital cath lab please advise for my primary cpt code for a left heart cath I would bill out 93452.. Would I have to place a 26 Modifier if our physicians are performing the heart cath and reading it as well?

Dee


----------



## d2005wick

*Cardiac Catheterization Procedures HELP*

If our physicians are scheduling an elective catheterization done within the cardiac cath lab at the hospital would I use a 26 modifier on my primary catheterization CPT codes?

Dee


----------



## bharris77

Please send me a copy to bharris@umc.edu.


----------



## balloju

*Modifier---26*



d2005wick said:


> If our physicians are scheduling an elective catheterization done within the cardiac cath lab at the hospital would I use a 26 modifier on my primary catheterization CPT codes?
> 
> Dee



Yes you have to use 26 for diagnostic Catherine,when dr does stent ,put a,atherctomy etc treatment you don't use M 26 , but we should use regarding the coronary vessel


----------



## rossirob001

Hi Rhonda - I'm new to cardiac coding.  Could you email me a copy of your cheat sheet?  Much appreciated!!  Thanks!      email: dbendy@mercerbuckscardiology.com


----------



## ckracht

*Cath cheat sheet*

Me too, Rhonda owenschristina@hotmail.com


----------



## twsihler

*additional question*

    we're relatively new to coding cardio procedures and are unsure if 93454 can be billed more than once with appropriate modifiers if the provider accessed multiple vessels ?  ie:  started w/the suprarenal aorta, then went to the abdominal aorta, withdrew completely & proceeded to the contralateral left common iliac vessel.  Then crossover angiography with interactive runoff to the foot was performed.   Cath was withdrawn again and entrance site angiography was performed of the right limb with interactive runoff to the foot.
  This is probably simple, but we can't get our thoughts straight on this one.  Any help would be appreciated.  And Rhonda, if you could send a copy of any helpful billing sheets for caths to tsihler@selmamed.com , we would be grateful.


----------



## kelmo13

rhondagranja said:


> I teach coding & billing for Cardio.  I have cheat that I can share upon request.
> 
> Just send me an email.
> 
> -Rhonda


Rhonda,

I would like a copy of your sheet please.

Would you email it to marionheartbilldept@live.com?
Thank you,
Kelley


----------



## bennieyoung

Rhonda,  I would love if you could send me a copy of your cheat sheet as well.  bennieyoung@hotmail.com

Thanks so much!


----------



## jmdillow

*Rhonda*

Hi Rhonda!  Can you send me the cheat sheet also?

Thanks a million!

Jen D
jmdillow77@yahoo.com


----------



## rrecustodio

rhondagranja said:


> I teach coding & billing for Cardio.  I have cheat that I can share upon request.
> 
> Just send me an email.
> 
> -Rhonda


rhonda,

would love a copy of your coding and billing cardio sheet @ rmcbiller@heartsolution.com. Thank you!


----------



## mrsalexander

Could you, please and thank you, e-mail a copy to bbarnard@wmhs.com also. I am a cardiothoracic coder who is now being asked to code for cardiology. Thanks!


----------



## TLBOBB50

Rhonda,

Hi! could i get a sheet also! Thank you tina@centralmocardiology.com


----------



## jcbenjamin

*Rhonda*

Could I also get a copy of your sheet?

Thanks

Jermaine
jcbenj@hotmail.com


----------



## elena.delucia

*Me too please*

morning. i would also love a copy of that, please, as i need additional help with correctly coding. please send to bellaex23@yahoo.com. thanks!!


----------



## jc72450@yahoo.com

*Rhonda*

Hey could I get copy as well??? Thanks!


----------



## az2tn@yahoo.com

I would love a copy of this too.   My email is az2tn@yahoo.com  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## cherie33

*cardiology sheet*

Hi Rhonda,

Just came across this thread...I hope I'm not too late to kindly ask for a copy of your sheet. I'm new to cardiology, and I would greatly appreciate the help.

Thanks,
Cherie33@hotmail.com


----------



## njvbs

Hi Rhonda,
Would you send me a copy of the Heart Cath Code Sheet too.

Thanks
normajvbs@gmail.com


----------



## tammster

Oh, I'd love to have a copy too, if you don't mind.  If I'm not too late - my email address is tammster70@gmail.com.


Thanks!!!


----------



## megs22

Hi, Rhonda

I hope im not to late. I work in Cardiology and would love if you could send a copy of your cheat sheet. 

Thanks in advance
Maegan

megs2luv@yahoo.com


----------



## HeartGod

*Coding sheet for cath*

I would like a copy of the cheat sheet for cath coding please. My email is HeartGod@aol.com.  Thanks.


----------



## beena1010

*cardiac catheterisation code sheet*

Can anyone send me a cpoy of cardiac catheterisation code list. I need it urgently. We are having lots of denials and coding issues. Any help is really appreciated.
email- beena.mujumdar@gmail.com
Thanks,


----------



## beena1010

*cardiac catheterisation code sheet*

Hi 
Can anyone please send the cardiac cath code sheet. I will appreciate your help.
email -beena.mujumdar@gmail.com
Thanks,


----------



## kbruch

Can I please get a copy of charge slip? kathib@sgmavaldosta.com


----------



## aguelfi

could I have a copy too?  adrianne-guelfi@smh.com  thank you so much!


----------



## maryir

*another request*

Rhonda,

I see you've been sending the copies of your cardiac cath code sheet for almost a year now.  I would truly appreciate a copy if you have the time.  

Thanks,

Mary

Mary.Irving@hhs.sccgov.org


----------



## laurap

*Cardiac Cath Code Sheet*

Rhonda,

Could you please send me a copy of your cardiac cath code sheet when you get a chance? I would like to update ours and would appreciate it.

My email address is: laura.porter@jamahealthcare.com


Thank you,

Laura L. Porter, CPC
Jamestown Area Medical Associates


----------



## tammster

Rhonda,

If you wouldn't mind, I'd really appreciate a copy as well.
my email address is tammster26@yahoo.com


----------



## monigiraldo

*Cath*



rhondagranja said:


> I teach coding & billing for Cardio.  I have cheat that I can share upon request.
> 
> Just send me an email.
> 
> -Rhonda



Can you please send me a copy. mg3270@columbia.edu or monigiraldo1@hotmail.com

Thank you


----------



## cgbar

Interested in a copy as well. cgbar@windstream.net

Any info of sites or publications to increase my knowledge would be greatly appreciated too! Currently coding for both Interventional and EP docs. 

Thanks,
Glenn


----------



## AB87

rrandolph94@yahoo.com


----------



## lorrpb

Another request for the cardio cheat sheet
lorrpb@gmail.com


----------



## staticsis2

*Cath coding sheet*

I am searching for 2014 Cath coding sheet if anyone would be so kind as to share a cheat sheet and or charge sheet for either in office or hospital. Thank you.  dar2@Ymail.com


----------



## cgbar

Has anyone who has recently requested a "cheat sheet" gotten anything yet? I have not, just curious. I requested one on 3/19.

Glenn


----------



## sholland1

I would greatly appreciate a copy Rhonda, stella.holland@heartsolution.com


----------



## shirlee41

Rhonda, please email me a copy also. I will be most grateful. Thanks. 
shirleehudgins@gmail.com


----------



## stephanie7480

*Cheat Sheet*



rhondagranja said:


> I teach coding & billing for Cardio.  I have cheat that I can share upon request.
> 
> Just send me an email.
> 
> -Rhonda




Do you have a 2014 cheat sheet you can email me?
I am looking for resources for both Cardiology and Interventional Radiology
Stephanie7480@gmail.com


----------



## CODY09

*cath sheet*

Hi Rhonda,
I would like a copy of your sheet as well.

Thanks

cam84@comcast.net


----------



## shell3559

Hello Rhonda,

I am starting a new position at a cardiology office and I read your forum and would appreciate a cheat sheet for cardiology/Interventional billing or any other literature that you would be willing to share. Please email: shell359@comcast.net.

Thanks so much!

Michele


----------



## maryir

*Cheat sheet*

Rhonda - If I could get a copy of your cheat sheet (Cath primarily but if you have more IR, EP...)

and 

Christie - if you could send a sample of the cath billing slip you use


I'd be indebted to both of you forever.  My email: Mary.Irving@hhs.sccgov.org


----------



## KJZcoder

rhondagranja said:


> I teach coding & billing for Cardio.  I have cheat that I can share upon request.
> 
> Just send me an email.
> 
> -Rhonda


Hi Rhonda, Can you email me a copy also kz@amrsco.com
Thank you so much
kelly


----------



## astamm37@yahoo.com

I am new to cardiology,could you please send me a cheat sheet ? Any help would be appreciated.

thank you,

sanastam7@gmail.com


----------



## chenderson@newmanrh.org

*Cardiology coding sheet for hospitals*

Hi, our cardiology dept hard codes the cpts and our dept has to verify and add the icd9 procedure codes to match up with the cardiology cpt. Is there a tool out there or some type of worksheet so that we can feel more confident that we are coding the correct icd9 procedure code? Thanks so much!


----------



## lesterbelen

*Cardiology coding sheet*

Hello Rhonda! Can I request a copy too? Thank you very much!

lesterbelen@gmail.com


----------



## Ldari

If I could get a copy of the cath/cardio cheat sheet? Recently started coding Cardiology again.

thank you
luck10_16@hotmail.com


----------



## rpatterson

rhondagranja said:


> I teach coding & billing for Cardio.  I have cheat that I can share upon request.
> 
> Just send me an email.
> 
> -Rhonda


Rhonda,
I know that this is an old conversation, but I would love a copy of anything current regarding caths or any cardiac procedures.  My e-mail address is rpattersonhhc@gmail.com.

Thank you,

Rose


----------



## rkyladan

rhondagranja said:


> I teach coding & billing for Cardio.  I have cheat that I can share upon request.
> 
> Just send me an email.
> 
> -Rhonda



I'm new to cardiology, could you please send me that info? I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Roxanne

rkyladan@gmail.com


----------



## Hardy25

Hello Rhonda,
Can you email me a copy please? h_hardy@hotmail.com
 Thank you for your time and your help 

Heather


----------



## ERA965

*Cardiac cheat sheet*

Hi Rhonda,

Greatly appreciate if you can email a cardiac cheat sheet to 

esuraj96@gmail.com.

started newly on cardiac coding.

thanks,


----------



## kejones0395

could you email me a copy to kristin.jones@mercyic.org

Thank you!


----------



## nmarndt

*Cardiology Coding*

Hello!  I'm too new to cardiology coding.  I've been coding for over 8 years but I haven't done cardiology in a VERY long time.  If anyone has any cheat sheets, can recommend any coding books I'd greatly appreciate it!  I'm new to the heart caths, stenting and so forth.  All help is GREATLY appreciated!  My email is nik13@roadrunner.com.


----------



## Elaine13

Hi Rhonda!

       Please e-mail me a copy too at elainejoycapulong@yahoo.com
 Super thank's!


----------



## jepcpc

*Cath Coding Sheet*

Hi there.  I know this is an old post, but, I was wondering if anyone had an updated cardiac catheterization coding sheet.  I am new to Interventional Cardiology and am not sure if I am coding them correctly.  I believe it is, but, I doubt myself.  Many of the articles just explain what a cath is, not what we should be looking for to code. (i.e., stents, etc)  Any information would be helpful.  Thanks so much!


----------



## mjewett

*Cardiac Cath cheat sheet*



rhondagranja said:


> I teach coding & billing for Cardio.  I have cheat that I can share upon request.
> 
> Just send me an email.
> 
> -Rhonda



Rhonda could you email me your cardiac cath cheat sheet?  mjewett@advizehealth.com

Thanks


----------



## maryir

*copy of cath coding sheet*

Rhonda.

If you're still responding to copy request, I would be greatly appreciative if you’d send one my way
(Mary.Irving@hhs.sccgov.org).

Thanks


----------



## sumathy_m

*Heart Cath code sheet 2013*



CHRISTIEOJI said:


> I emailed a sample of 2013 cath billing slip to you. I hope you find it helpful.



Hi 

I am a new to cardiac catheterization intervention coding. It would be very much helpful for me, if you send me the copy of cardiac cheat sheets.

Regards,

sumathy_m


----------



## cwells715@gmail.com

If you are still responding to this thread I would love a copy of this 
Cwells715@gmail.com. 
TIA


----------



## Jane5711

Hi Rhonda,
Can you email me a copy to janelarmore@aol.com.

Many thanks,
Jane


----------



## Sharon CPC CEMC

*Please share!!!  *

Hi Rhonda,
Do you have one to share with me as well, your help would be greatly appreciated!!! Please email to Sbeltowski@aol.com.

Thanks so much!
Sharon


----------



## cabraly

*New coder*



rhondagranja said:


> I teach coding & billing for Cardio.  I have cheat that I can share upon request.
> 
> Just send me an email.
> 
> -Rhonda



Hello !1  can you please send me the cheat sheet that you have gyanira66@yahoo.com

Thank you,

Yanira


----------



## michellebrewer

I would love one as well if you are responding to these requests  mbrewer@northbay.org.


----------



## jdmjine

*new to cardiology*

can anyone send me the heart cath code sheet as well. p1nayrima@yahoo.com. Anything that would help me with cardiology coding is much appreciated


----------



## KoBee

balloju said:


> Yes you have to use 26 for diagnostic Catherine,when dr does stent ,put a,atherctomy etc treatment you don't use M 26 , but we should use regarding the coronary vessel





Sometimes report don't say if in a cath lab, how do research that? to make sure modifier 26 should be included or not?


----------

